#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Table created in word is stuck in header

## jam320

I have a table that spreads over two pages and somehow the top has become stuck in the header. I have no idea on how to move it back into the body? Please advise.

----------


## macropod

Open the header by double-clicking on the part of the table that is there, then:
• select all of the table there (e.g. by Table Tools>Layout>Select>Table)
• cut it (Ctrl-X)
• close the header
• insert and empty paragraph before the table in the document
• paste into the empty paragraph (Ctrl-V)

----------


## accedeholdings

So this is how you do it. Thanks macropod for the tutorial.

----------

